# Who has been able to trade into Harborside?



## CAROLW (Jan 24, 2009)

Just curious to see how many trades have been made into Atlantis Harborside? If you were able to trade in, when were the travel dates? What did you use as a trader? How far in advance did you request the trade? How long did it take? Starwood owner or not?


----------



## susiequeve (Jan 24, 2009)

We are Starwood gold season owners at Westin Kierland in Scottsdale Arizona and we got a successful trade 8 months out exactly at Harborside for May 2009.  We are very excited about our upcoming trip.


----------



## iluvwdw (Jan 24, 2009)

I have successfully traded in for the past 7 years.  6 out of 7 years I book May.  Once I booked end of Jan/early Feb.  I booked at 8 months and didn't have a problem at all.

I also booked a day trip for April 2008 less than 60 days in adavance.  And it was available.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 24, 2009)

Not recent but we traded in 2005 our Marriott Harbor Point for a mid May week. No request was made as it was from a Tug sighting so I went online and booked it. We were in the buildings facing the harbor and the on site casual restaurant. Forgot the bldg # but it was a 1 bd premium. 
What a place it is! Lives up to the hype. They were almost finished with the shopping village when we were there.

Let me add we could have gotten a 2bd but it was not the date I wanted to go.

Edited to add that Mid May was windy but we were in shorts and DH went in the beautiful blue ocean. I believe the temps were in the 80's.


----------



## hefleycatz (Jan 24, 2009)

We own SVV Key West.  Traded our 2 bdrm l/o for same.  Called 8 months out for June 2009, no problem at all.   Very Excited!!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 25, 2009)

See these old posts.... 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=313083&postcount=3

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=299858&postcount=17


----------



## m61376 (Jan 25, 2009)

How is the weather there in May?


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the weather there in May -- low 80s during the day, 70ish in the evenings, little rain.  We own the 3rd week and it's great from a crowd perspective ... few kids out of school (I love kids, but now that mine is grown, I'd rather not trip over them at every turn!).  The water is perfect .... it's my favorite month.  I love September too, for all the same reasons, but it's risky from a weather perspective.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 25, 2009)

iluv: two questions: (1) Isn't May hurricane season?  and (2) getting the Jan/Feb date, what size unit did you exchange it for and what did you get?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not iluv but here is something from the Atlantic Oceanographic and Meteorological Lab:

_The Atlantic hurricane season is officially from 1 June to 30 November. There is nothing magical in these dates, and hurricanes have occurred outside of these six months, but these dates were selected to encompass over 97% of tropical activity. June 1st has been the traditional start of the Atlantic hurricane season for decades. However, the end date has been slowly shifted outward, from October 31st to November 15th until its current date of November 30th. 

The Atlantic basin shows a very peaked season from August through October, with 78% of the tropical storm days, 87% of the minor (Saffir-Simpson Scale categories 1 and 2 - see Subject D1) hurricane days, and 96% of the major (Saffir-Simpson categories 3, 4 and 5) hurricane days occurring then (Landsea 1993). Maximum activity is in early to mid September. Once in a few years there may be a tropical cyclone occurring "out of season" - primarily in May or December._


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jan 26, 2009)

susiequeve said:


> We are Starwood gold season owners at Westin Kierland in Scottsdale Arizona and we got a successful trade 8 months out exactly at Harborside for May 2009.  We are very excited about our upcoming trip.



when will you be there? we will be there 5/23-5/30.


----------



## cherrysaw (Feb 4, 2009)

I just booked Harborside 2 days ago for Oct 3-10. No problems. I realize this is hurricane season so I will follow others advice & take out trip insurance. I can't wait to go!!
Sue


----------



## juanitar (Feb 6, 2009)

Last week I grabbed a 1 bdr March 6th - 12th at Harborside using a Marriott Ocean Pointe efficiency that was about to expire. I plan to rent the week or let a relative use it since I will be traveling to Brazil that week. I was doing a search to see what was available for March and a 1bdr Harborside appeared. I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 6, 2009)

Any chance Starwood will switch to RCI?

Anne


----------



## cherrysaw (Feb 6, 2009)

My friend owns a Disney Timeshare & they just recently switched to RCI & she hates it. She felt she had a lot more options with II.


----------



## oneohana (Feb 13, 2009)

cherrysaw said:


> I just booked Harborside 2 days ago for Oct 3-10. No problems. I realize this is hurricane season so I will follow others advice & take out trip insurance. I can't wait to go!!
> Sue



We'll be there til 10/4. Got a trade through II with a SVV week that I couldn't use in '08.


----------



## cherrysaw (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow that's great! Maybe we can bump into each other Sat when I arrive 10/3 Perhaps you can give me some tips of what & what not to do based on your experience. Have you ever been there before?
My flight is 8:30am out of Newark so we should be there by afternoon sometime.
Sue


----------



## susiequeve (Feb 16, 2009)

pointsjunkie - Just saw your post - We'll be there a couple of weeks before you. May 2 - 9, we are hoping to catch a glimpse of the Jo Bros.  My 6 year old granddaughter just loves them.  OMG LOL.    

Sue


----------



## RIMike (Feb 16, 2009)

*Are you sure it is not dually affiliated now?*



cherrysaw said:


> My friend owns a Disney Timeshare & they just recently switched to RCI & she hates it. She felt she had a lot more options with II.




I have just received my II book and DVC resorts are listed.  Are you sure that DVC resorts not just not now affiliated with both RCI  and II?


----------



## cherrysaw (Feb 16, 2009)

Not really sure... all I know is that she said she had to use RCI now & she was not happy. She just went to Hawaii in Dec with an exchange through II & just loved it & pretty much came home to find she now had to use RCI so when she started to go through looking at Hawaii again the options were much more limited in her eyes.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 16, 2009)

RIMike said:


> I have just received my II book and DVC resorts are listed.  Are you sure that DVC resorts not just not now affiliated with both RCI  and II?



As of 1/1/09 DVC trades with RCI. I wasn't inclinded to trade my DVC points with II and I'm definately not going to with RCI. 

I have a week(non-DVC) that trades in RCI and yes Cherrysaw the HI resorts are limited.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 21, 2009)

juanitar said:


> Last week I grabbed a 1 bdr March 6th - 12th at Harborside using a Marriott Ocean Pointe efficiency that was about to expire. I plan to rent the week or let a relative use it since I will be traveling to Brazil that week. I was doing a search to see what was available for March and a 1bdr Harborside appeared. I couldn't pass it up.



Oops- don't post about an intent to rent it- it is against II's rules and can result in your membership being canceled and the week invalidated :ignore: .


----------

